# Wasserverlust



## Speedy 1.0 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo
ich habe in nem anderen Thread hier mal gelsen, dass es normal ist wenn man pro tag ca. 1cm wasser verliert im sommer.
Aber ich verliere ca. 1.5cm bis 2 cm pro tag (da macht innerhalb von 5 tagen ca. 350 liter wasser aus)
Allerdings läuft bei mir die pumpe 24 stunden am tag und plätschert auch an 2 stellen wieder zurück in den teich.
Ich habe gelesen, dass man dadurch auch wieder mehr wasser verliert.

Nun zu meiner frage: Ist dieser wasserverlust noch normal oder nicht?
Und wenn er normal ist, kann ich eigentlich etwas machen um nicht alle  tage 350 liter wasser nachfüllen zu müssen?

DANKE und
Lg oli


----------



## Nori (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Oli,
ich denke die cm-Angaben sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen - bei dir sind 2cm ne andere Menge als bei einem Teich mit 30 m².
Wenn man ne cm-Angabe macht, dann sollte man die auf einen m² beziehen - nur so kann das allgemein gültig sein.
Ich habe heuer auch schon mal 2000 Liter während der ersten Trockenperiode nachgefüllt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Moin Oli,

ebenso ist es wichtig zu wissen wieviele/welche Wasserpflanzen Du hast (diese verbrauchen mitunter schon einige Liter am Tag), oder ob Wurzeln von außen in den Teich hängen? Ansonsten einfach mal die Forensuche benutzen...diese Frage hatten wir schon 150 mal. 

Mein Teich braucht am Tag auch einiges an Wasser...ich fülle alle 7 Tage ca. 6cm Wasser nach im Moment bei der Hitze! Morgen sollen 32 Grad gemeldet sein....

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

hallo,
der teich hat ca. 6,5 m² wobei gut die hälfte davon flachwasser mit ca 20cm tiefe ist... Der ganze teich liegt leider den ganzen tag in der prallen sonne (bis 16 uhr zumindest)
Nein, wurzeln von aussen können nicht reinhängen und folgende pflanzen sind drinnen:

Tannenwedel, __ Blutweiderich, Muschelblumen, __ Rohrkolben, Zebrabinse, sontige __ Binsen, Ufersegge und sonstrige __ seggen, Wasserschwertlilien, __ Zwergbinse, Gauklerblume und Seerosen.

Bilder kann ich erst morgen welche raufladen.

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Naja, die aufgezählten Pflanzen verbrauchen schon einiges an Wasser...vor allem __ Binsen z.B!


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

hallo,
hier doch noch die fotos 

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hast du eine richtige Kapillarsperre an dem Teich? Evtl wird Wasser durch die Falten in der Folie hochgezogen? Check das mal ab, war bei mir mal selbst der Fall vor zwei Jahren!


----------



## Bebel (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Oli

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das Wetter bei Dir so war in den letzten Wochen. Bei uns war es trocken und windig und mein Teich hat einen niedrigen Wasserstand wie noch nie. Ich warte dringend auf kräftigen Regen damit sich der Teich wieder füllt. :beten Wäre froh wenn ich Leitungswasser in "Teichqualität" hätte um zwischendurch aufzufüllen.

LG
Bebel


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Oli,
kann es sein dass deine Ufermatten in dem Bereich wo die Porphyrplatten verlegt sind
Wasser rausziehen, oder hast du da hinterhalb eine Kapilarsperre ?
LG Markus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

,

ich hatte damals auch keine richtige Kapilarsperre, siehe hier.

Die Verdunstung über die Matten würde ich auch nicht unterschätzen.

Du könntest einen Eimer auf einen Stein in den Tecih stellen der genau mit dem Wasserspiegel abschließt, wenn das Wasser im Eimer auch gelcihmäßig mit dem Teichwasser sinkt, könnte auch der Wind schuld sein - ansonsten ist das eher ein Trick wenn man keine Saugmatten verwendet um festzustellen ob ein kleines Loch vorhanden ist.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

hallo,
danke!
auf dem bild habe ich mal die stellen wo ich was gegen den saugeffekt gemaht habe eingezeichnet (hinten eine rinne damit wieder alles in den teich zurückrinnt und vorne hab ich einfach die folie dahinter aufgestellt) Ansonsten ist die folie (die überall sonst unter dem rasenteppich liegt) eigentlich eh trocken also sollte es zu keiner kapilarwirkung kommen eigentlich oder?
Jop, bei uns ists die letzten tage auch extrem heiß und windig gewesen 

Danke und 
Lg oli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*



Speedy 1.0 schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist die folie (die überall sonst unter dem rasenteppich liegt) eigentlich eh trocken also sollte es zu keiner kapilarwirkung kommen eigentlich oder?



 - gerade innerhalb von Falten steigt gerne das Wasser per Kapilarwirkung, äußerlich sieht die Falte trocken aus - es hilft leider nur hochstellen


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

hallo,
habe gestern abend mal kontrolliert - durch die falten tritt kein wasser aus (die falten sind im übrigen auch - wenn damals wohl eher unabsichtlich - hinten doch aufgestellt)

Und noch etwas: Regenwasser, dass vom dach des hauses kommt und durch kupferdachrinnen fließt darf man nicht für den teich verwenden habe ich gelesen oder??

Danke und 
LG oli


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Sollte man nicht nehmen wenn Du Fische im Teich hast!

Les mal hier nach, dort wurde das Thema vor kurzem behandelt!


----------



## Munka (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*



Speedy 1.0 schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe gestern abend mal kontrolliert - durch die falten tritt kein wasser aus (die falten sind im übrigen auch - wenn damals wohl eher unabsichtlich - hinten doch aufgestellt)
> 
> Und noch etwas: Regenwasser, dass vom dach des hauses kommt und durch kupferdachrinnen fließt darf man nicht für den teich verwenden habe ich gelesen oder??
> ...



Da ist alles mögliche drin in dem Wasser, da ja auch einiges auf dem Dach ist. Darum würde ich davon abraten.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

jop oke danke!
Wäre halt so praktisch gewesen in unsrem 1000liter regenfass, wasser für den teich zu speichern 

LG oli


----------



## jrewing4 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Oli,
was auch noch relativ viel Wasser entzieht, sind die kleinen Kiesel, wahrscheinlich als Matten. Bei jeder Welle bleibt Wasser zwischen den Kieseln als Minipfütze stehen, das im Sommer dann gleich verdunstet und nach kurzer Zeit ist dort wieder Platz für das nächste Wasser. Auch wenn man im ersten Moment denkt, ach das bißchen Wasser. Die Menge der einzelnen Minipfützen machts.
Das gleiche gilt auch für den Rasenteppich mit seinen Fasern.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## DennisSH (2. Aug. 2016)

Ich muss hierzu mal eine Frage stellen. Denn bei mir im Teich ist es auch so, dass auf der einen Teichseite sehr viele Kiesel nicht komplett im Wasser stehen. Kann es sein, dass ich dadurch auch eine erhöhte Verdunstung habe?


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Aug. 2016)

Im Juli verdunsten durchschnittlich 132 Liter/m² das sind 13,2 cm Wasserstandsabsenkung. Ich weiss es nicht wirklich, aber ich denke der Kies kann auch zu einer etwas höheren Verdunstung beitragen.


----------



## dizzzi (13. Nov. 2016)

Ich möchte noch mal das Thema Verdunstung ansprechen. Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch zur Zeit an den Teichen aus. Seid gestern fällt mein Wasserspiegel doch recht stark aus, obwohl es letzte Woche doch recht viel geregnet hat. Ich schätze mal die letzten 2 Tage, ca. 3 CM gefallen.

Ich hang heute mal eine Messung an.

LG

Udo


----------



## Geisy (16. Nov. 2016)

Wasserverlust habe ich aktuell auch, aber am Überlauf durch den vielen Regen.


----------



## Daufi (16. Nov. 2016)

Bei mir wirds auch immer voller - aber von den doofen Blättern....
2 mal täglich keschern - Mann bleibt fit!

Ich hatte aber im Spätjahr, als es so warm war, auch ganz schön Verdunstung, das waren bestimmt auf die Wochen gesehen 10-15cm...
Allerdings haben wir rundrum Ufermatten, ich glaube über die verdunstet erheblich mehr als wenn es reine Folie wäre.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Nov. 2016)

Hi,

Wasserverdunstung ist von der Wasseroberfläche abhängig. Je größer die Wasseroberfläche wird umso mehr verdunstet.
Weht Wind wird die Wasseroberfläche durch die Wellen stark vergößert, gleiches passiert auch wenn viele Steine/Pflanzen über die Wasseroberfläche ragen oder sich Wasser über ne mangelhaft Kapilarsperre, Ufermatten, einem "Sandstrand" ect. aus dem Teich zieht weil sie dei Wasseroberfläche wegen der Oberflächenspannung extremst vergrößern

-2cm pro Tag sind bei mir im Sommer normal (was bei den 130qm2 rund 2600l entspricht)

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Nov. 2016)

Die 2 cm oder auch 20l/m² pro Tag kann ich auch bestättigen.


----------



## dizzzi (19. Nov. 2016)

Ich habe jetzt mal eine Woche im November gemessen:

12.11. -1
13.11. -1
14.11. -1
15.11. +0,5
16.11. +2,5
17.11. +1
18.11. +0,5

Meine Teichoberfläche ist ca. 35 m²

LG

Udo


----------



## Petta (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
kann es angehen,das wir in unserem Teich in ca. 48 Std. einen Wasserverlust von ca. 8cm. haben ?
Der Teich hat ein Maß von ca. 3x4 Meter. 
Der Teich liegt von 10:00 - 20:00 Uhr in der Sonne.


----------



## krallowa (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo Peter,
es kommt hier mehr auf die Größe der Oberfläche als auf die Menge an.
Sprich bei 1m² Fläche sind 1000 Liter ein Meter Wasserverlust.
Bei 50m² Fläche sind es nur 2cm.
Daher müsste deine Frage auf die Höhendifferenz abzielen.
Bei mir ist 1cm pro Tag keine Seltenheit, gerade bei leicht windigem aber trockenen Wetter.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Petta (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo Ralf,
danke für Deine Antwort...……
ich habe einen anderen Text geschrieben.


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2018)

Servus Peter

Alles ist möglich. 

Über Nacht hatte ich heuer einen Wasserverlust von ca.30cm. Aufgefüllt und seither stabil.







Wenn du einen techn. Defekt ausschliessen kannst. Halte ich mittlerweile alles für möglich.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

